# كتب خاصة لمستحضرات التجميل و صبغ الشعر



## sura72 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و الحمة الله 
احتاج كتاب خاص لتركيب و صناعة المستحضرات التجميل و الصبغ الشعر ايضا بالغة العربية من يعرف ارجو اخبرني و شكرا


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

و انا كذلك في امس الحاجة الي هذه الكتب
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مسماس (2 أكتوبر 2010)

واناكذلك ------ ججججججججججججججدااااا


----------



## fadiza17 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

صرنا مجموعه كامله ياريت حد يرد علينا ويفتح لينا صف للتعليم 
انا شخصيا بامس حاجه للتركيبات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أسف أخي العزيز لم أجد كتاب باللغة العربية 
Cosmetics Additives: An Industrial Guide 
by: Ernest W. Flick

http://filefactory.com/file/1c738c/
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/79103012/Cosmetics_Additives.zip

ويمكنك زيارة هذا الموضوع المفيد باللغة العربية وبالتوفيق ولاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135627.html


----------



## mohammadelrayees (22 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227282.html


----------



## jumana_mam (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل الخير على المعلومات المفيدة التي تقدمونها
بالنسبة لموضوع الكتب فعلا انا في أمس الحاجة الى هذه الكتب
واتمنى من ذوي الخبرة ان يزودوني بفورمولات ( وصفات ) للوشن و كريم الايدي وكذلك اي نوع من انواع كريم الجسم والشعر

مع شكري و امتناني لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## harazeennet (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا محمد من غزة انا بصدد اقامه مصنع صغير لصناعه مستحضرات التجميل اريد مهندس يعطينا التركيبات الصحيحه لكل منتج نحتاجه طبعا بمقابل مادي ولكم الشكر الرجاء المراسله علي الايميل التالي [email protected]


----------



## السى اتش (23 يوليو 2011)

يمكنك التواصل معى يا أخى عبر الميل


[email protected]


----------



## نضال عمر كمال (21 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام على الجميع في الملتقى
ارجو الإفاده عن طرق تصنبع امعسل ولكم الشكر


----------



## abeer3ly (12 مارس 2013)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## abeer3ly (12 مارس 2013)

محمد رسول الله


----------



## marmar7 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

check this Blog for skin care making tutorial


----------



## marmar7 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------

